# music similar to this?



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Paul, this sounds a lot like the band Raison D'Etre. It is actually a one man band from Sweden. Here is a website where you can sample some of the tunes. I included the link directly to some stuff that is just like what's on in the background. 

http://www.coldmeat.se/home.html

At the bottom of the page go to Sounds. From there, look for the band Raison D' Etre!

The track you should sample would be The Slow Ascent. It starts with a brief chanting and then it builds! I use this all of the time for the front door at Halloween and for mood in certain rooms. You can't really go wrong with this band. I hope this helps!


----------

